# Australians in italy



## Dazdazdaz (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello I just wanted to ask what is the Italian government doing for Australians on working visa who do not have a job, is there any type of support from the government to give them some income ?


----------



## Dazdazdaz (Apr 5, 2020)

Also for those on student visa is there any support from the government?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Specifically for Australians? I doubt it.

If you've lost your job you can apply for the same programs available to other workers.

Students are supposed to be able to support themselves. Not sure what help you could give students .

Have you contacted your consulate? Are you registered for health care?


----------



## Dazdazdaz (Apr 5, 2020)

What are the programs available?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.inps.it/nuovoportaleinps/default.aspx?itemdir=53474

start there


----------

